# In market for new ML



## Gasoucracker (Feb 17, 2016)

Any general thoughts on whether to purchase a CVA Accura vs the CVA Optima. Looks like about $160 difference. 

Please respond if anyone has thoughts on either of these. Will most likely buy it via muzzle-loaders.com site. 

thanks


----------



## Stroker (Feb 18, 2016)

I have pondering the same decision and after reading a bunch of reviews have settled on the Optima. My son had a Optima V2 stainless and liked it. I never saw the gun in person but he said it was real accurate with a good trigger, he had it for about a year and traded it in on an AR. Iv'e got a old CVA Magbolt 150, been happy with it, it's accurate, and I have killed a bunch of deer with it, but it's a pain to clean or unload without firing. I'm moving on to the QD breech plug and all stainless, plus the Optima is about 1lb lighter than my Magbolt and 3 inches shorter.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Feb 19, 2016)

The biggest differences between the two are going to be the Bergara barrel that goes through an extra honing and straightening process, resulting in tighter tolerances, the soft touch stock with rubber grip pads and adjustable trigger on the Accura. So just a little higher fit and finish. They will both hunt great. The Optima trigger is one of the best on any gun I've shot, so adjustable isn't really necessary. It's also very accurate, even without the Bergara barrel, so it's mainly a matter of what you want to pay and how important those factors are to you.


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 19, 2016)

I also went with the Optima.  The trigger is really good.  I have not measured the trigger pull but I like a 3lb pull and it has to be close.  The gun is really accurate when I use BH209.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 21, 2016)

I have the Optima  V2. Cabelas also tried to sell a package version with a Kronos scope but i just went with the rifle and put a Leupold UltimateSlam muzzleloader scope on it.

It was easy to get it sighted. Not too many shots taken and i was good to go.

I also got all the CVA cleaning supplies and found the gun easy to take apart and clean.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## Gasoucracker (Feb 26, 2016)

thanks guys, 
I went with the CVA Optima in the Nitrate rustproofing finish. Did the camo stock with thumbhole and putting a Leupold muzzleloader scope on her.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 5, 2016)

Gasoucracker said:


> thanks guys,
> I went with the CVA Optima in the Nitrate rustproofing finish. Did the camo stock with thumbhole and putting a Leupold muzzleloader scope on her.



Good luck with it. That is what i have topped off with a Leupold ML scope. Use White Hot pellets.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 11, 2016)

Gasoucracker said:


> thanks guys,
> I went with the CVA Optima in the Nitrate rustproofing finish. Did the camo stock with thumbhole and putting a Leupold muzzleloader scope on her.



Good choice I love my Optima, great trigger and it is the most accurate ML I have owned and that is quite a few.


----------



## Bo D (May 2, 2016)

Thompson Centers Triumph incredible accuracy and easiest to shoot and clean l smoked an 8pt at 150yds with open sites.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 9, 2016)

Gasoucracker said:


> thanks guys,
> I went with the CVA Optima in the Nitrate rustproofing finish. Did the camo stock with thumbhole and putting a Leupold muzzleloader scope on her.




Good choice !!!!

CVA has excellent customer service if you
ever need help....I have a 30 yr old Hawken and i hammer spring broke....They
sent me a replacement FREE !!!! on a 30
year old gun !!!!


----------

